# Computerized run reports or paper???



## jtb_E10 (Jun 27, 2009)

Do you use computer software for run reports or the old fashined carbon copy paper?


----------



## Medic744 (Jun 27, 2009)

We actually use both, Medic 1 has the toughbook and Medic 2 has the carbon paper


----------



## eageeye86 (Jun 27, 2009)

I work in PA and NY. In PA we have a carbon copy paper 'trip sheet' that we fill out in the rig and leave a copy at the hospital, but when we get back to the station we do an electronic one on the computer. In NY all we do is a carbon copy PCR. I personally prefer to just write the PCR once and have it done with.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't see an option for rock and chisel, so I chose paper.


----------



## Sail195 (Jul 2, 2009)

we use computer, makes life a lot easier for repeat customers lol


----------



## ResTech (Jul 2, 2009)

PA and MD both have computer based reporting. Only Quick Response Units that have an extremely low call volume are still allowed to submit paper. EMstat from Med-Media is a great program.


----------



## flhtci01 (Jul 2, 2009)

Both services I am associated with use computer reports


----------



## Pudge40 (Jul 2, 2009)

Both the EMS agency that I volunteer with and the fire company that I run with that does QRS do EmStat 5. I am in PA.


----------



## vquintessence (Jul 3, 2009)

Took a while to warm up to electronic PCR's... but once the adjustment was made I'd never willingly go back to paperwork.  The biggest success factor is ensuring your company uses good software/program for your PCR.  

1)  Easy to edit
2)  Appears more professional without mistakes being struck-through and initialed.
3)  Don't have to worry about fitting your whole report into a small area.
4)  Easy to file, retrieve, edit after the fact, etc
5)  Makes life so much easier doing CQI... no more headaches attempting to read nearly illegible/sloppy writing.
6)  Faxes PCR directly to receiving facility... no more being accused of not leaving your copy with facility (or having to go looking for the particular staff member)


----------



## SoOhArDsOmIcH (Jul 3, 2009)

We just got the tough books.


----------



## ADKMedic (Jul 3, 2009)

*Wish list*

I was responsible for QA/QI for our region for almost seven years.  I prayed for computerized systems to become available.  Eventually I gathered some volunteers and created a database program that allowed data entry, and the generation of reports from the info on the paper PCR's.  It opened a lot of people's eyes when they realized how little information they actually recorded on the run sheet.  (And the difference legibility made.)  It was a huge help, and highlighted just one advantage to computerized PCR's.

That was over 10 years ago, and alas *sigh*, our _very_ rural EMS system is still on paper.

Someday.


----------



## PapaBear434 (Jul 3, 2009)

We are supposed to switch to electronic PPCR's any time now, but for now we use the "Press Hard, Three Copies" method.  We have the computers for it, as our MDT's are ToughBooks with full touch screens and such, just locked into the docking station.  Virginia Beach hospitals don't use the electronic filing yet, which is weird since Sentara owns all but three of the hospitals in the entire area.  Our neighbor city, Norfolk, uses electronic filing, and they use the exact same computers.  They just pull them out of the MDT slot, plop them into the docking station in the EMS room, and fill out their report.  

I can't wait for the switch.  My handwriting is terrible enough without being in a moving vehicle.  Mistakes are easily edited without crossing off and initialing, let alone having to deal with screwing it up enough to have to redo the entire thing (yes, this happens often for me).  And the idea of having unlimited space is nice, since my narratives for codes can get kind of lengthy.

And most importantly, it would make everyone's report that much more uniform.  Everyone fills out the same on a computer, for the most part, because they make you follow the form.


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Jul 3, 2009)

Both actually, We do paper enroute and stuff and leave a copy with ER and then we fill out electronic at sation and they do billing as well.


----------



## lafmedic1 (Jul 4, 2009)

We use a home grown program to do Medic created tickets on the computer. When I started we had just made the switch from carbon to Calling into a phone number where medics worked full time. We would dictate each ticket to them and they would type them for us. This was time consuming as you would get a call or lose connection. Now we can either call a recorded line and leave a voicemail following a standardized run report or type them. I can type a typical ALS call in 10 minutes and dont use to voicemail system. Some medics can do a voicemail ticket in 4 minutes . All we have to do is review the report alter in the shift and approve it. We can type the run report at the station,In the truck and a few Critical care trucks have a seperate lap top so they can type anywhere . We still leave a run report at each hospital and fax thecopy into the data system along with the typed report. Makes looking at your 12/4 leads and auditing tickets for trends or QA much easier .


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 4, 2009)

The "paperless" systems around here use more paper than the written run reports. Go figure..


----------

